# Just started Lamotrigine. Problems!!!!!



## Jms (Feb 4, 2010)

So after getting off Zoloft for 3 weeks and having a bad reaction to it which cause my DP to sky rocket. Making me feel out of my body and giving me a bad depression. I started taking lamotrigine. Problem is for the past three days before taking this I felt like I was on the road to recovery from this. I became very positive and felt a little bit more connected and had was laughing a little. I just stop caring about my problem and was fighting all the very negative thoughts with positive and knowing this was all just a stupid illusion cause by high stress and depression. But I woke up today feeling really out of it. started Lamotrigine and I feel so unreal and all those thoughts I was getting to calm down are now at 100% again causing me to be more depressed and feeling so unreal that everything seem delusional!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so numb emotionally that I feel like I forgot how it is to be human anymore all these moods swings in the past four months from this damn DP has cause me to go down a very dark, DEEP hole. I never had mood swing problems before. It's scary to me. I don;t know if I should just stop taking this crap it's my first day but I feel very crazy. When I finally thought I was heading in the right direction!!!! Damn it. I had the motivation to go to school and go look for a job and then this shit hit me again. I didn't even want to come on here anymore. But I'm at lost again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Jms said:


> So after getting off Zoloft for 3 weeks and having a bad reaction to it which cause my DP to sky rocket. Making me feel out of my body and giving me a bad depression. I started taking lamotrigine. Problem is for the past three days before taking this I felt like I was on the road to recovery from this. I became very positive and felt a little bit more connected and had was laughing a little. I just stop caring about my problem and was fighting all the very negative thoughts with positive and knowing this was all just a stupid illusion cause by high stress and depression. But I woke up today feeling really out of it. started Lamotrigine and I feel so unreal and all those thoughts I was getting to calm down are now at 100% again causing me to be more depressed and feeling so unreal that everything seem delusional!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so numb emotionally that I feel like I forgot how it is to be human anymore all these moods swings in the past four months from this damn DP has cause me to go down a very dark, DEEP hole. I never had mood swing problems before. It's scary to me. I don;t know if I should just stop taking this crap it's my first day but I feel very crazy. When I finally thought I was heading in the right direction!!!! Damn it. I had the motivation to go to school and go look for a job and then this shit hit me again. I didn't even want to come on here anymore. But I'm at lost again.


I felt like this the first day on it too. I was in the hospital and remember telling the nurse that I felt like I was going brain dead. It passed by the next day and by day 5 I was super happy and optimistic about the future. Why don't you give it like a month and see how you feel by then?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn. I would talk to your doctor about this immediately because they'll definitely know what to do.


----------



## no3one (Feb 23, 2010)

Read though the symptoms of bipolar disorder. See what you think and work with your doctor. Bipolar mood swings, the way they've been explained to me, are little brain injuries and the brain has to heal itself after/during every one. Sometimes the brain can keep up sometimes it can't. They can add up and weaken your system and cause larger ones to happen. The sooner you get control of the swings the better you can get. Some biolar people I know are able to come off their medications and deal with their illness through more natural means. I unfortunately am not one of those people, however, I have been able to pare down my medications and to get the doses a lot lower. This info was from my experiences and is only provided as information exchange. Please work with your doc as much as you can and if he/she isn't doing it for you, if you can, find a different one.

I take lamotrigine, lithium, methylphenidate and atenolol for bipolar2 and ADD.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't think the problem lies with the medications you've tried Jms. You probably won't like what I'm going to write, but I think it's worth saying. To me this seems like you're having problems with perspective about your situation and blaming them on whatever medication you're taking. From this post, I gather you don't have a job or go to school, which leads me to believe that you are unemployed and essentially sit around your place with nothing to do. Sitting around doing nothing will mess with your head. It is within the realm of possibility that you are extremely medication sensitive, however it is very unusual for individuals to have reactions as severe as what you describe after taking them for only a few days. If you haven't already, get a proper allergy test to find out if you are allergic to these medications.

Here are some suggestions for you to consider:

1. Call a mental health hotline. (If you live in the United States, call 1-800-950-NAMI to speak with trained volunteers that provide information, referrals, and support to all who have questions about or are affected by serious mental illness.) 
2. Seek cognitive-behavioural therapy from a clinical psychologist
3. Find a new physician and/or psychiatrist for further pharmacotherapy.
4. Find a community mental health care clinic.
5. Inquire about out-patient and in-patient mental health care facilities in your area.



Jms said:


> ... causing me to be more depressed and feeling so unreal that everything seem delusional!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you believe you are a risk to harming yourself or others, please seek immediate aid by calling emergency services or presenting to a hospital emergency department.


----------

